# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box تحديثات :  SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.2 - Push Ahead !

## mohamed73

*SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.2 - Push Ahead !* *SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.2 -  Push Ahead !* 
we just try to do the best according to your desire.
trying to be the best we will do for you...............  _Change log :_ 
* Fixed core SpookeyBox Module BlackBerry.
* Online Server for Activation Module and update Module.
* Fixed setup for Windows XP.
* Fixed Bugs Samsung flashing by package file.
* Add Fast core to Change BlackBerry Module.   _Note :_ 
* Uninstall the old version SpookeyBox.
* Install New Setup SpookeyBox v1.2.0.2.
* Update Module can be done with either.
* For Windows XP be required net framework 4. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Minor Link : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
or *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
and for download component module BlackBerry (MFI,SFIapp,VSM)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
Thanks regards *SpookeyBox Team*.

----------

